# dbc-file Editor



## Andy_Scheck (16 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen,

kennt einer von euch ein Freeware-Tool um ein DBC-File zu erstellen?

Grüße


----------



## Andy_Scheck (14 Oktober 2016)

*DBC-File Import Beckhoff*

Guten Morgen,

ich bin jetzt mittlerweile bei Vector gelandet und nutze da die kostenpflichtige Version CANdb++Editor v3 Sp15.
..by the way, es soll auch ein kostenloses Programm namens "BusMaster" geben - allerdings hab ich das nicht getestet.

Mein erstes DBC-File hab ich nun erstellt. Beim einlesen in meinen Controller (*Beckhoff* C6920, *Cx2030*) hab ich allerdings noch das Problem das *nur *die* Tx-Botschaften *eingelesen werden. Es lassen sich bei der Auswahl der Botschaften und Steuergeräte nur die Tx-Botschaften auswählen.
Um an die *Rx-Botschaften* ran zu kommen muss die ECU / Knoten angewählt werden und mit "Rechtsklick"  "*Simulate ECU*" angewählt werden. 
-> Etwas umständlich, aber es funktioniert.
Geladen wird dann ein CAN-Filter (skaliert) und ein CAN-Node (raw-Daten). Was mich noch etwas stört, wenn ich im DBC-File *floating* anwähle, macht TwinCAT einen *UDINT* daraus.

*Offene Punkte:* Wo kann ich anwählen, wie meine Daten gesandt werden? Bisher macht er das nur bei "Change"!

Grüße


----------

